# budapest



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

looking for tips on breeding this small birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mitch324 said:


> looking for tips on breeding this small birds


Im assuming you have some of these..?...I think there is someone here who has them but forgot who it is....I would be interested to know more about them myself......Buda people where are you???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think Trees Gray has some.??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Mario, Mariah, and Cosmo*

I have 3 Buda's, 2 males and a hen, but she, Mariah, absolutely refuses any advances of either of the males. She has had every opportunity and I've given her vitamin E and such, but she doesn't seem interested. 

SO, I'm sorry to say I can't tell you anything about breeding them. They are the darndest cutest birds I have ever owned, though.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

She is an independent..


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

They look like little feathered frogs. I'm not sure, but I think you need pumpers for SFB's.
dartl


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Most likely. Rollers and smaller ferals make good feeders.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> She is an independent..


....and where did she learn that? ....


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess no male pigeons have been good enough


----------

